

Imagine a world where every app has its own data plan - ryoshu
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/net-neutrality-nightmare-a-world-where-every-app-has-its-own-data-plan.ars

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2008925>

Many comments.

